# gestaltung



## osossis (9. April 2008)

huhu!
Ich habe mal eine frage.
Wie würdet ihr einen Ferienpark gestalten der für personen zwischen 16 und 25 jahren gedacht ist?
Was sollte dort sein, damit es attraktiv für diese zielgruppe ist?
Wie würdet ihr den Park nennen?
Was für einen werbeslogan würdet ihr nehmen?
Was hättet ihr für Ideen zu einem Logo?
Und vor allem wie würdet ihr das prospekt gestalten.... welche Farben wären hier wohl die richtigen? Was sind werbetechnische bewertungskriterien die unbedingt beachtet werden müssten?

Mir würde es spaß machen mal so einen park zu bauen (natürlich aus pappe und im kleinformat). Darf wegen ner chronischen krankheit nämlich keinen sport mehr machen und deswegen versuche ich jetzt mit was anderem zu kompensieren was in meinem interessenbereich liegt........


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. April 2008)

Also auf jeden Fall sollte er viel mit Bars und Musik zu tun haben.
Natürlich auch irgendwie so ne "Chill-Out" Zone usw.
Als farben wahrscheinlich Blau und Schwarz und je nach Bereich noch was rotes vielleicht.
Und noch herzliches Beileid wegen deiner Krankheit.


----------

